# What is a BAR .270 worth?



## Longbow14

I came across a fellow talking about selling/ trading his 270 browning bar. its an 80s model, i've been trying to find what it's worth but i'm having trouble getting anything from GB on the internet. most values are from years ago or on different models.
any help would be greatly appreciated.
P.S. if said person is lurking on this forum sorry for sounding like a doofus.


----------



## welldoya

Lots of different variables. #1 of course is condition. Then if it has a scope or scope mount and rings. Extra mag ? Sling ? What grade ?
Assuming it's in good shape, field grade with no extras, I would guess around $500 or so. Maybe a little more. Maybe a little less.
Also a big factor is how close is it to hunting season ? Prices go up just before season.


----------



## bcbz71

Just the bare bones rifle in great shape should be $550-$650. The scope and rings are what adds value. A good set of Leupold rings is $70. Used scope value has a wide range. Bushnell Elite/Burris FullField = ~$150; Leupold vxii = $200; Leupold vxiii or Nikon Monarch = $350; Zeiss Conquest = $450. For entry level scopes like Simmons, Tasco, etc....don't add anything for the scope as you will need to replace it anyways.


----------



## welldoya

I just saw on the Gun Trader where a guy in P.C. sold a .270 BAR with a Simmons scope on it for $250. He apparently didn't have a clue what it was worth.
Wish I had seen it.


----------



## aaronious45

man, i never find deals like that..i apparently make them though..
gotta love BARs!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Longbow14 said:


> I came across a fellow talking about selling/ trading his 270 browning bar. its an 80s model, i've been trying to find what it's worth but i'm having trouble getting anything from GB on the internet. most values are from years ago or on different models.
> any help would be greatly appreciated.
> P.S. if said person is lurking on this forum sorry for sounding like a doofus.


Get the serial number and call Browning and they can tell you everything including what year it was made, givin condition how much its worth, ect.. go to browning's website to get their number.


----------



## Longbow14

i figured it was worth more than 400 just from all the adds i've seen, i asked if he would trade my S&W model 15 for it he said yes, and then he sold it for 250..... hey you know someone got a deal and he got some cash, and i got to keep my revolver so everyone wins, i guess.


----------



## welldoya

Oh, that's the one that you were looking at , the one in P.C. ?
Dang, that guy made a big mistake. He would've come out better trading you for the S&W.
I once bought a like new .270 BAR with a Nikon 3x9x40 for $400 and that was years ago and a smoking deal. $250 is ridiculous.


----------

